# Plans for tonight?



## Banned (Dec 31, 2012)

Just curious what people have planned for tonight...if you celebrate or stay low-key.

For me, what I'd like to do is go see an early movie and get some yummy food including amazing cupcakes from the best cupcake store in town .  

What I'll actually do is sleep.


----------



## Retired (Dec 31, 2012)

We live in a snowbird community where we have an annual street party.  The street is blocked off, and festivities begin at 7:30...everyone brings a plate to share and their own refreshments, while a DJ plays golden oldies.

Oh yes, the ball drops at 10:00 pm as we old fogeys could never hope to stay awake until midnight:lol:.

Steve


----------



## SilentNinja (Dec 31, 2012)

its 9pm here, i went out a jog, going to watch some power rangers now and go to bed. I really hate new year


----------



## adaptive1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Turtle, are you talking about Craves ? If you are having those cupcakes as I think you live in Alberta,  I will be in total cupcake envy!  I love those cupcakes but we dont have that in my province.

I plan to have a low key evening with my friend and we will watch bad movies and eat lasagna, no cucpakes sadly


----------



## Banned (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes...Crave .  No need to be in cupcake envy though because after driving all the way there they were already sold out for the day .  Oh well...like I needed a cupcake anyway haha.


----------



## gooblax (Dec 31, 2012)

:cupcake: Here's a smiley cupcake as a condolence prize.

My NYE was spent with my parents, aunty and uncle watching The Hobbit, then going home to watch fireworks on TV.


----------



## GDPR (Dec 31, 2012)

My mind is saying PARTY,PARTY,PARTY,but my heart is telling me that I should just take it easy tonight,maybe watch a movie and go to bed early because I have to work in the morning. Guess I will follow my heart this time.


----------



## forgetmenot (Dec 31, 2012)

I have to work tomorrow as well but we never do anything on New Years  I will be up all night though waiting for a call  praying that someone i care deeply for will be safe.


----------



## Banned (Dec 31, 2012)

I have to work tomorrow too but not til mid-afternoon.  I was going to go to a movie tonight but I think I'll stay in and get something on pay-per-view instead.


----------



## forgetmenot (Dec 31, 2012)

I do not drink  have not touched alcohol but tonight hubby has brought me somthing and i will  accept this tonight   i will only need one drink and i will be down for night  i can't take the seperation pain    so one has to do what one has to do  to survive


----------



## Banned (Dec 31, 2012)

Im drinking water and watching Hope Springs.  Best line I ever heard from a tv therapist -- "It's not enough to be here; you have to try."

Snuggling with the pig and debating if I'm hungry and if I am, for what.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 1, 2013)

Turtle said:


> Snuggling with the pig and debating if I'm hungry and if I am, for what.



Not gonna touch that line with a 10 foot pole...


----------



## Banned (Jan 1, 2013)

David Baxter said:


> Not gonna touch that line with a 10 foot pole...



Im not sure what you're thinking but knowing how your mind works that is probably safest.  I'd hate to have to kick your butt so early into the new year :lol:.


----------



## forgetmenot (Jan 1, 2013)

lol i was going to say something but noooooooooooo way lol  great minds think alike  lol


----------



## MHealthJo (Jan 1, 2013)

I have now ROFL'd. I thank you all.


Hope all and loved ones had a happy and safe time. .... including the pig.... X) X) X)


----------



## Mari (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy New Year :camera1:


----------



## Banned (Jan 2, 2013)

MHealthJo said:


> I have now ROFL'd. I thank you all.
> 
> 
> Hope all and loved ones had a happy and safe time. .... including the pig.... X) X) X)



the pig is happy if she's eating, sleeping, or getting her belly scratched.  All three happened last night so she was very happy.  She rang in the new year grunting and snorting while I tried to figure out if he was guilty or innocent on Law and Order SVU (I would have found him not guilty had I been on the jury.  Not nearly enough proof beyond a reasonable doubt.)

---------- Post Merged at 11:29 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 02:25 PM ----------



Steve said:


> Oh yes, the ball drops at 10:00 pm as we old fogeys could never hope to stay awake until midnight:lol:.
> 
> Steve



I managed to stay awake til midnight last night but it took a three hour nap beforehand to pull it off.  Today I'm exhausted and I'm not off work til midnight.  30 more minutes...


----------

